# Protein powder - mix with porridge/weetabix



## NDW

Morning all,

Haven't posted in a while, but since my last post - I've been hitting the gym much more often and hopefully once way to becoming bulkier.

I've been taking my protein shakes before/after workouts and on rest days, but was wondering if anyone could recommend any experimentation with protein powder.

I've heard you can add it to porridge, is the same applicable to weetabix?

Sorry if its been asked numerous times!

Cheers.


----------



## ashmo

You can add it to anything bit it will dry it up and make it taste odd.


----------



## Conscript

Whey isn't meant to be enjoyed IMO mate, just down the hatch it, wouldn't put it in my food, unless making protein bars, ruins the taste of food IMO

Stay safe  x


----------



## engllishboy

Conscript said:


> Whey isn't meant to be enjoyed IMO mate, just down the hatch it, wouldn't put it in my food, unless making protein bars, ruins the taste of food IMO
> 
> Stay safe  x


You obviously haven't had nice tasting whey. I enjoy drinking one made with ice cold milk.

Op, make your porridge up as your normally would. When it's in the bowl ready to eat, stir in a scoop of whey. Folding it over until its fully mixed. Cookie and cream was my favourite when I used to do this.


----------



## paulandabbi

NDW said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Haven't posted in a while, but since my last post - I've been hitting the gym much more often and hopefully once way to becoming bulkier.
> 
> I've been taking my protein shakes before/after workouts and on rest days, but was wondering if anyone could recommend any experimentation with protein powder.
> 
> I've heard you can add it to porridge, is the same applicable to weetabix?
> 
> Sorry if its been asked numerous times!
> 
> Cheers.


If you are going to add it to weetabix then make your shake as normal and pour it over the bix. I used to do it all the time and its great. If you use unflavoured it is just like milk but with plenty of protien in


----------



## IGotTekkers

Protein and porridge?


----------



## B4PJS

I always add stuff to my muesli. Currently got matrix breakfast mix that I won, tastes luuuurvely!


----------



## Guest

Yeah it goes in my porridge on occasion, but you've really got to fill it with milk, as a rule dont let it get to thick, or your spoon will stand to attention..


----------



## Guest

B4PJS said:


> I always add stuff to my muesli. Currently got matrix breakfast mix that I on, tastes luuuurvely!


Matrix breakfast..you rich [email protected]


----------



## B4PJS

tkd67 said:


> Matrix breakfast..you rich [email protected]


 :lol: just noticed my typo, I won it in the comp on here a few weeks back. It does help that I am also a rich [email protected] when it comes to ordering some more though :tongue:


----------



## NDW

That above picture has completely put me off lol! Thanks for the replies anyway all!


----------



## Kermit2

Eat porridge every day, made with water then add scoop or two of TPW Jaffa Cake whey. Whilst getting ready for a show being able to eat that kept me sane.


----------



## mark333

My special mix,

100g oats

50g of good tasting choc whey

20g of cadburys fudge highlights hot choc

Boiling water

Sliced banana

And if you want to make it even better add a 1/2 a chopped cadbury boost bar

Great for a bulking cheat meal


----------



## Robbie789

10g of chocolate whey with porridge is awesome!!


----------



## paul xe

100g oats

250ml milk

50g raisins

25g mixed chopped nuts

2 scoops whey (got the choice of choc, choc milk, choc mint, jaffa cake, butterscotch or strawberry & cream)

Mix together and microwave for 60-90 seconds

Have this every day before bed on high carb days. Loverly!


----------



## bobbydrake

Really nice mixed into full fat Greek Yogurt (I use Chocolate Whey) - have it every night before bed. Just like a chocolate desert


----------



## Dux

Fat free Greek yogurt, whey, weetabix.

Delicious.


----------



## Dux

robdobbie said:


> 10g of chocolate whey with porridge is awesome!!


10g?? Easy tiger, don't want to be over doing it :lol:


----------



## Robbie789

Dux said:


> 10g?? Easy tiger, don't want to be over doing it :lol:


 :lol: :tt2:

Much more than that and it doesn't mix properly, depending on how much porridge you have.


----------



## Dux

robdobbie said:


> :lol: :tt2:
> 
> Much more than that and it doesn't mix properly, depending on how much porridge you have.


I usually do a scoop it porridge (the instant fine stuff, 50g I think) and a scoop of whey, which mixes fine together


----------



## alan1971

i just have 6 weetabix each morning, and it actually contains over 27g or protein alone.


----------

